# Anyone like balloon animals?



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I was talking with a guy on another forum and he mentioned that his brother had a balloon sculpture buisness. 
I was thinking poodles...but no...this guy is AMAZING! 
Here's a link to his website with a slideshow of some of his favorites..
http://www.balloonguyentertainment.biz/Archives/FeaturedImages/FeaturedImages.html
The T-Rex took a team 7-8 hrs a day for 5 days to complete...
The rest only take him 1-2 hrs...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, that is incredible. Hard to believe it's possible. I wonder what would happen if a critical one burst?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow those are amazing and so creative. How long do they last for?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> How long do they last for?


I have no clue? 
I make balloon animals (poodles ect.) for my kids and they last maybe 3-4 days usually but I'm sure that he has better quality balloons than me


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Eva- come on, now show us some pictures of your balloon animals


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Eva- come on, now show us some pictures of your balloon animals


Ummm...no..lol


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I asked and the T-rex only lasted about 5 days after they finished it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those are so cool!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Those are really cool.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

very cool.

i can do "balloon sculptures" too. my husband is way embarrassed when i whip out this little party trick. i was a clown for a summer in between my freshman and sophomore years of college, my aunt had a business doing kid's birthday parties, early childhood gigs, etc... my hubby may be embarrassed, but it was seriously one of the best paying gigs i've ever had.

i am not even close to as good as this dude, but i can make a mean "flying mouse!"  ha!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow very cool. So amazing what he can do with balloons. That said, always becareful with balloons they are choking hazard for pets and children.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Come on Amy and Eva. I am waiting for the forum balloon show!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

not happening amanda....well, not until chicago!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing! I never imagined you could do that with balloons.
Gina


----------

